# Tree Killer



## RMK (Mar 7, 2009)

What's the most effective tree killer,stump killer?


----------



## ATH (Mar 7, 2009)

It really depends on the species you are tyring to kill.

Garlon or Tordon do a good job on most, but there are some species that one will kill and the other won't... Look at what most of your targets are, and get whatever will work on that. Here is one publication I know of showing what works on which species (for Ohio species):
Link to pdf file from Ohio State


----------



## Urban Forester (Mar 7, 2009)

Pathfinder II from Dow works real well for us as a *stump* killer


----------



## ATH (Mar 7, 2009)

Pathfinder II is triclopyr - same active ingredient as Garlon... Use which ever is cheaper easier to find if that is what you settle on.


----------



## Ed Roland (Mar 8, 2009)

try a black tarp over the stump. The absence of light does the job without chemical usage.


----------



## brush (Mar 8, 2009)

I will be cutting out (not drilling) some large holes in low/near ground grade stumps left from last year 
as well as some new oak stumps for trees soon to be cut.

I am leaning toward trying high nitrate fertilizers or *saltpeter / nitrate of potash*- the main ingredient of some stump removers - to put into the large cut out stump hole. 

Also wondering if cheap *ammonia* could also be possible.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 8, 2009)

For most, I have found plain old 2-4-D to be effective.

If not, An old tandem truck tire rim dropped over the stump, filled with charcoal and Lit, takes care of the issue nicely.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Upidstay (Mar 11, 2009)

I like straight, undiluted Round Up painted right onto the stump. Just plan it around the rain, works like a charm.


----------



## derwoodii (Mar 20, 2009)

*Derwoodii*



RMK said:


> What's the most effective tree killer,stump killer?



I have found MCPA Dicamba works well for Willows Poplar or stump/root suckering types like Robinia. Just drill n fill stump or spray the suckering leaf (at the right time). You can/may/if want to control root suckers of above with a gentle weak leaf spray without killing the host if used with care. 
Its a lot $ less than Garlon. 

Quote of the week for working with chippers. 
Never put your hands in where you wouldnt put your D**k


----------



## KD57 (Mar 20, 2009)

Diesel is used by lots of the old timers around here, to kill stumps and live trees.


----------

